

Startup has supposed game changing battery tech, 3 million from Kleiner Perkins - rms
http://www.technologyreview.com/Biztech/18086/

======
rms
From the comments on that article, it sounds like they don't actually disclose
what makes the battery work in the patent, which probably renders the patent
worthless. Still, I'm hopeful because game changing energy technology might
actually positively benefit all of our lives.

They got 3 million investment from Kleiner, Perkins, Caufield & Byers, as per
[http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/Story?id=3547157&page=2](http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/Story?id=3547157&page=2).

------
aswanson
In the ever-annoying stealth mode. _Sigh_.

------
cellis
heh. I'm still waiting for WiTricity!

